
Gmail Mobile team talks Latency and Code Loading - sant0sk1
http://ajaxian.com/archives/gmail-mobile-latency
======
nirmal
Ajaxian is nice, but they only add a one paragraph summary to the original
article.

Go straight to the content: [http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2009/09/gmail-for-
mobile-html...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2009/09/gmail-for-mobile-
html5-series-reducing.html)

